# I love Maxlites! Anyone else?



## donn_ (Mar 24, 2009)

Left to right:

TnC prototype (possibly of the Mega Extreme) in bare aluminum. 1x123 tube with built-in clicky and a custom carved Aleph 1 head. Powered by a U2SWOH/Piglet LE.

Mega Extreme with a P7.

Maxlite AA #46.

Maxlite Extreme #23.

Lego with sterile maxlite AA tube, TnC recessed clicky tail, finned TnC E2C adapter and 6PD head with Malkoff M30.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Mar 24, 2009)

You need at least one more


----------



## houtex (Mar 24, 2009)

My maxlite is the first custom I've purchased and held onto the longest. Unfortunately I might be letting it go soon.
Anyway, I love the look ,function and quality of all of Mike's lights. i'm lucky enough to live next to someone who has a few. here's mine


----------



## Patriot (Mar 25, 2009)

I always liked the Maxlite Extreme in natural. 

Nice collection! :twothumbs


----------



## gswitter (Mar 25, 2009)

AA Maxlites (with a couple KI-B's)...


----------



## The Coach (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll let you know in a week or two.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah i like mine too....:thumbsup:

Do there exist Maxlites with cr123-body?


----------



## gswitter (Apr 22, 2009)

If you consider the Mega Extreme part of the Maxlite line, then yes. And there's the 2x123 Maxlite III.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 22, 2009)

gswitter said:


> If you consider the Mega Extreme part of the Maxlite line, then yes. And there's the 2x123 Maxlite III.


 
Never saw a Maxlite III before! Very nice! :naughty:


----------



## karlthev (Apr 22, 2009)

I only "gots" two but I love 'em!


Karl


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a already modded Maxlite III with Cree MC-E or so?


----------



## gswitter (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey donn_,

What drop-in/cell combo are you running in the lego'd light on the far right?


----------



## donn_ (Apr 22, 2009)

Malkoff M30 with a 14500.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 23, 2009)

lovecpf


----------



## supawabb (Apr 23, 2009)

Can someone please PM me a link to where these can be purchased? Thank you


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 23, 2009)

You cant purchase these lights...

Perhaps you cant get some parts from tnc-products, but not the hole
light. you need to post on B/S/T...that you want to buy one!:candle:


----------



## houtex (Apr 23, 2009)

I GOTTA SEE BEAMSHOTS TOBY!
Give us details please.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 24, 2009)

houtex said:


> I GOTTA SEE BEAMSHOTS TOBY!
> Give us details please.


 
Sorry but htis light is already sold....:candle:

I send the light to Mike Jordan to let it rebuild. He uses everything from 
the Mega Extreme II AA. So that the light becomes a nice output of over 
260 Lumens...


----------



## donn_ (May 15, 2009)

Here's my latest...a Mega Maxlite.



TnC Prototype 38mm head on Maxlite AA body(also made by TnC) with TnC clicky. It's currently running a Diamond Dragon/Flupic LE in an McR38 reflector. Very bright!


----------



## darkzero (May 15, 2009)

donn_ said:


> Here's my latest...a Mega Maxlite.
> 
> 
> 
> TnC Prototype 38mm head on Maxlite AA body(also made by TnC) with TnC clicky. It's currently running a Diamond Dragon/Flupic LE in an McR38 reflector. Very bright!


 
That's bad ***! Funny how that bezel & head eventually found each other again! Guess they were meant to be, glad to see!


----------



## toby_pra (May 17, 2009)

That looks a little bit crazy, but nice! :twothumbs


----------

